# Gun toting grandmother shoots the testicles off two rapists.



## frocher (May 26, 2008)

......


----------



## User93 (May 26, 2008)

No matter how you may sound, damn, cheers to that grandma! She did the right thing, hope she won't go to jail though :/


----------



## frocher (May 26, 2008)

.......


----------



## KikiB (May 26, 2008)

Now THAT's one cool granny!


----------



## Divinity (May 26, 2008)

WOW.  Girl granny power!


----------



## glam8babe (May 26, 2008)

go granny


----------



## iluffyew769769 (May 26, 2008)

That's an awesome granny!!!


----------



## Brittni (May 26, 2008)

I wish she was MY granny! That's pretty daring!


----------



## msmack (May 26, 2008)

goooo Granny!


----------



## nunu (May 26, 2008)

you go granny!!


----------



## astronaut (May 28, 2008)

Now that's what I call JUSTICE! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




edit: Aww. It's not true? I sure wish it was!


----------



## tiffanykei (May 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *frocher* 

 
_*Edit:  It has been debunked! * 


"*Gun-toting granny shoots 2 rapists' testicles off    *
        MELBOURNE, Australia -- Gun-toting granny Ava Estelle, 81, was    so ticked-off when two thugs raped her 18-year-old granddaughter    that she tracked the unsuspecting ex-cons down - - and shot their    testicles off!
        "The old lady spent a week hunting those bums down -- and when    she found them, she took revenge on them in her own special way,"    said admiring Melbourne police investigator Evan Delp.


"Then she took a taxi to the nearest police station, laid the    gun on the sergeant's desk and told him as calm as could be:    'Those bastards will never rape anybody again, by God.'


81-year-old Ava Estelle shows how she turned two rapists into    sopranos.
        Cops say convicted rapist and robber Davis Furth, 33, lost both    his penis and his testicles when outraged Ava opened fire with a    9-mm pistol in the seedy hotel room where he and former prison    cellmate Stanley Thomas, 29, were holed up.


The wrinkled avenger also blew Thomas' testicles to kingdom    come, but doctors managed to save his mangled penis, policy    said.
        "The one guy, Thomas, didn't lose his manhood, but the doctor I    talked to said he won't be using it the way he used to," Detective    Delp told reporters. "Both men are still in pretty bad shape, but    I think they're just happy to be alive after what they've been    through."


The Rambo Granny swung into action August 21 after her    granddaughter Debbie was carjacked and raped by two knife-wielding    creeps in a section of town bordering on skid row.


"When I saw the look on my Debbie's face that night in the    hospital, I decided I was going to go out and get those bastards    myself 'cause I figured the police would go easy on them,"    recalled the retired library worker. "And I wasn't scared of them,    either -- because I've got me a gun and I've been shootin' it all    my life."


So, using a police artist's sketch of the suspects and Debbie's    description of the sickos' car, tough-as-nails Ava spent seven    days prowling the wino-infested neighborhood where the crime took    place till she spotted the ill-fated rapists entering their    flophouse hotel.


"I know it was them the minute I saw 'em, but I shot a picture    of 'em anyway and took it back to Debbie and she said sure as    hell, it was them," the ornery oldster recalled.

So I went back to that hotel and found their room and knocked    on the door -- and the minute the big one, Furth, opened the door,    I shot 'em got right square between the legs, right where it would    really hurt 'em most, you know. Then I went down to the police    station and turned myself in."
        Now, baffled lawmen are tying to figure out how to deal with    the vigilante granny. "What she did was wrong, but you can't    really throw an 81-year-old woman in prison." Det. Delp said,    "especially when all 3 million people in the city want to nominate    her for sainthood."_

 
SHE'S FREAKING AWESOME!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'd love to have her as my Grandma any day! We can go to a shooting range together! WHOOT!


----------



## SkylarV217 (May 29, 2008)

Justice.... I wish it were true =)


----------



## k.a.t (May 29, 2008)

Is it true or not? I hope it is...


----------



## lsperry (May 29, 2008)

Another Urban Legend debunked.....But just think how many people who read this Specktra thread and forwarded it on to others to read and spread.......There's lots of junk on the web....It'll probably still be circulating in 2012....LOL!


----------

